# Kiawah Island Fishing



## yaknfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be staying on Kiawah Island, near Charleston, next week. I'm bringing my kayak and fishing gear. The marshes and canals sure look fishy. Last year I had OK luck in the surf, catching little sharks on squid. but no luck in the marshes. I'll be using the fly rod first, spinning tackle if I strike out with the fly rod.

Here's what my salty fly box looks like. Clousers, decievers, poppers and pencil poppers. A couple crab lookig things. Anything else I oughta tie up and have with me? 



Any suggestions?


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 12, 2010)

Is that gold one a dupree spoon-fly? At low tide that gold spoon fly was a pretty good fly. We did some tennis court work up there in the early eighties and caught a good bit of reds and flounder. (but not on fly) good luck, thats a pretty area.


----------



## yaknfish (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a spoon fly. Store bought. Got a few more days to tie. And i'll try to stop at Hadderel's on the way in. (If we have time; the wife will be anxious to get to the beach.) What colors do you recommend?


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 14, 2010)

I like natural hues with only small bits of flash.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm no expert as far as fishing goes, but a couple of decent areas on Kiawah....

For surf fishing, go to the west tip of the island about an hour before low tide and fish where the intercoastal dumps into the water.  You'll see tons of dolphins come up into that area and swarm the fish.  You could probably marsh fish in the kayak there as well...drop in around Mingo Point.


The other area that some of the local's use is just off of Governor's drive...across the street from the fire station.  When the tide gets high, water spills into the lagoon across from the fire station and that is when you'll get lots of activity.  Lots of small fish, but I've seen some big one's pulled out of that lagoon.


----------



## yaknfish (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Keep 'em coming. I head out in 2 days. And the place I'm staying has WiFi, so I'll be researching when I'm not fishing (or tying, swimming, drinking, eating, laying around, etc). Lots of family gonna be there, so fishing may be real important.  ;^)


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 21, 2010)

Any luck?


----------



## yaknfish (Jun 25, 2010)

Best luck was in the surf. Small sharks, whiting, and something I couldn't ID. Nothing big, 12-14 inches. Squid for bait.

The one time I got back in the marshes was at low tide, mostly 4-12 inches of water. LOTS of baitfish. I saw one group of redfish, not tailing or feeding, just zipping past my boat. 

Fishing in the river near Mingo Point looked like the best bet. The one time I got to put in there, the wind and current were a real challenge. No bites, tho I did get to speak to a couple of guides who said I had the right idea and flies. They also offered some tips for next time.


----------

